# I finally got all of my tanks setup in my room!!! *PICS*



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

So i had my room redone and all of my poor bettas were stuck downstairs in 1/2gal beanies until it was done! I finally got the chance to set up all of the tanks in my room!! Took a bunch of pictures! I'm really happy with how it turned out!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Very nice ;D 
Had to lol at the horse calander because I have a mini horse calander by my 10 gal tanks in my room too


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm soooo jealous that you have a big shelf for all your tanks!!! 

Nice set up! Is it hard to syphon out the top 10g though?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope not at all, the self actually isn't all that tall. Or maybe I'm just tall enough (6')


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh here they are! lol  THEY LOOK AWESOME!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

They look beautiful!! I have to give a word of warning though..That shelf that they are on..I had one that looked exactly like it (not sure if they're the same brand or whatever) but it was the biggest piece of crap ever, so just be careful.


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

3rd shelf down... tank on the left.... I have that same one lol. Petsmart special, 20 bux for everything right? Lol


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

soo jealous i only have room for four tanks :/


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Ninjafish, I've had this shelf for a long time, it's held up to a 29gallon tank on one shelf before, it's wonderful!! And Strong!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

That's good, I'm glad then. Mine was horrible..All it held were some DVDs and it eventually broke/came apart. The metal wasn't very strong.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Just curious...is this the same shelf...planning on getting this soon and put all my tanks against one wall. Been looking for something strong enough to hold them all.

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...x-54-Black-Adjustable-Open-Wire-Shelving-Unit


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have that shelf!! I got mine at target! I'm doing the exact same thing you are! Its very strong. I sat on each one of the shelves as I put them on to make sure they would hold my tanks. It does great!

I've been meaning to put up pics of my fish shelf but I haven't gotten around to cleaning my room. I'll have to put pics up tomorrow.

I don't use the top shelf of mine though (except for storage). I'm 5'2" and I still need a stool to get to the tanks on the upper shelf LOL


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm also 5'2" that's why I like the size of the shelf I'm ordering...only 54" high...right about to my shoulder so I can put smaller(2.5g) tanks on top....but 72" wide it covers alot of wall and my 20g long will fit too. Been searching for this size for awhile.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Yupp I'm pretty sure thats the same one! It's a great little shelf!!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

looks great ! nice job ! where did you buy the shelf ? & how much did it cost ?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Your self and tanks look great!!!! Can we get some closeups?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My shelf is the 6ft 5shelf version. Its a little more narrow. I paid $35 for mine at Target. The 4 shelf longer ones were $50 I think.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Sure Jayy, I'll take some closeups tonight!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

What brand of shelving is that?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I would love to get a big shelf like that to put all my tanks on but I think my mom would kill me.haha She'd say it looks horrible (she's anal about things.lol).


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Great tank set ups! I wish I had enough room for more tanks and fish. But thats a good idea, that shelf.


----------



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

looks great. how do you clean the gravel on the bottom ten gallon? i have a 5gal on the bottom of my bookshelf and id love to know an easier way to clean it other than picking it up and putting it on something only to move it back again when done


----------

